

Hacking for visibility on LinkedIn - pasiaj
http://pasiaj.com/hacking-linkedin-for-fun-profit/

======
erroneousfunk
I'm ashamed to admit that I know this, but Candy Crush uses a similar method
of doling out free lives/moves. If you give a bunch of friends free lives,
they get asked to give you a free life in return. Always saying "yes" will
indirectly get you more freebies in return.

